# Post your green water mess!



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Just thought this might be fun in spite of the current mess you might be in. And I also thought it might be nice to not feel so alone in this problem:hihi:.

Here's mine-









Don't ever clean out your whole filter!

Loren


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL. Thank God my 10G isn't as green as that! *points*


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry for the ugly pictures.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Sorry for the ugly pictures.


HAHA. It's meant to be ugly.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it gets greener as the day goes on


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

chris127 said:


> it gets greener as the day goes on


that is what my tank looked like and got worse. Here is what it was on friday - dont mind the snails im trying to get them out daily lol.









Now here is the tank tonight I just turned the lights back on to get a pic. The pics are not the best as they are from my camera phone.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I feel like I'm on a horror movie and some dudes bloody body will fly out of the green smoke and splatter all over the glass.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

DementedMindz said:


> that is what my tank looked like and got worse. Here is what it was on friday - dont mind the snails im trying to get them out daily lol.
> 
> View attachment 10146
> 
> ...


blackout or UV?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

MikeP_123 said:


> I feel like I'm on a horror movie and some dudes bloody body will fly out of the green smoke and splatter all over the glass.


I felt worse then that going from crystal clear water to lime green. It was kinda my fault though cause I did a major chop since I was changing things around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

chris127 said:


> blackout or UV?


Uv from friday till about noonish saturday then did a water change to remove any dead algae and turned it back on and now its sunday night so the 9 watt petsmart uv really works as it says it does so far. Its not as clear as I would like it now but for how green my water was I am shocked.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure black outs won't kill GW (never have fore me) but 
Mr. Barr would be the expert to ask.

UV has been the only fast trick horse in my experience.

- Brad


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah I dont think when it gets so bad a blackout will work. I am sure some will say it will some will say it wont. I cut my lights back big time and it didnt help a single bit. I bought the uv from petsmart and I will never think twice about buying it. Was worth everything it cost except I would have paid for higher shipping then ground cause smart post via fedex sucks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's mine. I just waited mine out, no water changes. All it took was patience (and about 8 weeks of that LOL). The fish loved it, and there was very little other algae in the tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Lorenmws said:


> Don't ever clean out your whole filter!
> 
> Loren


What do you mean by this? I generally change both white and blue pads once a month, and rinse bio-media in RO water to get the debris out.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't really understand why some of you guys wait it out, especially Laura there, waiting for 8 weeks. I would have never waited 8 weeks, I mean the whole reason of having a planted tank is to enjoy it and actually see stuff IN it.

I guess in a way, you guys do seem to take the green water issue lightly, whatever works I guess. I guess this is just my little opinion.

Anyhow, back to my cram session....I only got 2 hours left till I have to take two midterms.....&*%^$%#


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I waited mine out for over 2 months and that was enough for me. Luckily there was a member who was in for a trade. I got a UVS and he got some shrimp. I still cant pin what mine was caused by.

Just recently (last thursday) I replaced over 80% of the ADA AS Ammazonia II in my 37 with ADA AS Ammazonia I. Hopefully we dont have any more issues with GW.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm i just did a 3x overdose on flourish comp. and it cleared up some. not enough to call it clear but enough to see my blyxa ! id say its 35% clearer... 

no clue if the comp overdose had anything to do with it but it is significantly clearer today. 

co2 also pumping out pretty well.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

This is no were NEAR as bad as it got, neither is the second photo. But I thought the first one was a pretty cool pic, I didn't intend to catch the chick screaming at the tank. :hihi:










This is when I got bored of taking pics, it progressively got worse until everything including the angelfish was gone from sight...










Some fishy shots...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its getting better!


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never had any. Is that bad?
:hihi:


----------



## joto (Oct 2, 2008)

hi, I THINK MY TANK IS ABOUT TO HAVE A GW OUTBREAK! iTs just a week old set up, 132w cf for a 55gal tank, CO2 just got started yesterday..any preventions before its too late(buying uvs)?

thanks
joto


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Got a picture?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

joto said:


> hi, I THINK MY TANK IS ABOUT TO HAVE A GW OUTBREAK! iTs just a week old set up, 132w cf for a 55gal tank, CO2 just got started yesterday..any preventions before its too late(buying uvs)?
> 
> thanks
> joto


Less light, more plants.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Way to scare the beginner. I don't think i'll have enough light for awhile for this to happen though.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

here's one for ya:









I half expected the Brent Spiner (played the are 51 scientist in "Independance Day") to be pushed out on the glass.
20 minutes with a mag250, and DE, and all was clear again.


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Improvement!








*I love the Green killing machine from Petsmart!*​

Loren​


----------

